# Need recommendation for top quality B&W enlarger



## Photogal99 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,
its been a few decades but Im returning to developing and printing my own work. Ill be using 35mm all the way to 4x5 sheet film. Id like recommendations on a really good B&W enlarger please. Back in the days of college and after I had to be cheap.. But im older now. So want a good one which will give me flexibility, hi quality, and which I can grow with as I learn and improve. Used would give me more bang for the buck. Budget?  Up to 1K... I dont know if thats enough for a model better than the beginner model i used for 15 years and i just dont know the market anymore. If i need to spend mire; please tell me why and how I will benefit down the line. Thanks!


----------



## Photogal99 (Dec 15, 2013)

Update:  I shoot 35mm and Medium format.. 645 and 6x7.  But have a few pinholes id like to do work with and they vary but one is a 6x9 and my largest is a big 8x10.  I do have an old polaroid processor for the 8x10 so might be able to defer to that. I have access to the college so can probably get usage for that size enlarger there. Its also an option to get an enlarger for my 35mm and another for my 645/6x7.  Most of my work will be the 645/6x7 for my fine art b&W work. Thanks. Sorry for my lack of knowledge in developer /printing but its been way long time on that end.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you want to enlarge 4x5? I can't tell from your posts. I would certainly just get one enlarger, no matter what.

Enlargers these days are anywhere from free to a couple thousand, depending on how patient you are. You're mostly going to be constrained by what you can get, rather than what you want, though. The used market is pretty spotty.

The big Beselers are excellent. I owned an Omega D-something for a while, and while it was fine, it didn't have the tank-like rigidity of the Beseler's I've used. These are, I think, the two models you're most likely to be seeing, and either one will do. Get the biggest one you can find that will fit in your space. Nobody ever woke up one morning and said "I wish my enlarger didn't handle such large film sizes" and as far as I know there's no disadvantages to using a giant 4x5-capable enlarger to do your 35mm film. In fact, I think it's an excellent choice -- if it can evenly light a 4x5 negative, it will have No Problem with the smaller fim.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2013)

The only one I used was an Omega (in school) ... they were tough enough to stand up to a bunch of students.
The Omega Enlarger Guide: Simmon Omega enlargers, timers, and analyzers

I was given a Durst 138S, but it is in pieces (storage) and have not yet had the space to actually use it ... nor comment on it.

BTW, if anyone is in Regina SK and needs a large format enlarger ... you can get a Durst cheap from the Canadian Government
https://www.gcsurplus.ca/mn-eng.cfm...s=6700&hpsr=&kws=&jstp=sly&str=1&&sr=1&rpp=25


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 16, 2013)

Best enlarger I have ever used (and I have used many) is the "Ilford multigrade 500h enlarger system" mounted on a high quality Beseler motorized chassie, handles up to 4x5 negs. It is a cold light (blue/green) electronic controlled head. I've been using this system for years now and it is outstanding!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

I REALLLLLY loved the Leitz Focomat IIc as an awesome enlarger for 35mm B&W negs...just sayin...


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I REALLLLLY loved the Leitz Focomat IIc as an awesome enlarger for 35mm B&W negs...just sayin...



Can she do at least up to MF on this one, Derrel?   I'm not at all familiar with it...  I've really only spent time on a Beseler 23c II, which was good for mostly 35mm but could do MF.   I was taught on one of these and don't remember anything seeming too challenging.   There should still be a million of them out there, too, for cheap.   

I personally bought a Super Chromega D so I could go up to 4x5.   Bought it used (well used!) :razz: but aside from changing the occasional lightbulb, it's been perfection.   I've only used it for 4x5 a few times, but it sure is nice not to have to think about going anywhere else when I do need it.   About a million of these out there, too (okay maybe half a million) and they are getting dated, but were top of the line when new.   So if you can find one that you can inspect before you buy, it might be worth it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd been using a Beseler at a local university, the same model Terri mentioned and I think a IIIc, and I believe they're still making them - they might sell direct on their company website. It's probably mostly personal preference as to which brand/style of negative carriers the user prefers. A good lens in one probably makes more difference than the brand of enlarger. 

Seems like with the bigger enlargers you could raise them high enough to do a fairly large print couldn't you? Wouldn't it be more a matter of needing a large easel? (By big enlarger I mean not like the small Kodak my dad has that was made in 1940 something and probably would only do 120 at most since it doesn't go too high to project a large area). 

I've seen them being sold used but I think you have to either make sure the seller knows what it is, or that all the parts are included, as I've seen some listed that are apart and in a million pieces in a box.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2013)

terri said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I REALLLLLY loved the Leitz Focomat IIc as an awesome enlarger for 35mm B&W negs...just sayin...
> ...



The Focomat IIc will do 35mm up to 6x9 cm negatives. It is superbly made and is "autofocus" in terms of just pinching the levers and raising or lowering the head up or down to make various sized prints. It also has a superb condenser system that really prints a "crisp" image, leading to a bit higher contrast image than diffusion-type enlargers. Think of it as the kind of enlarger made by the Leica people...it is an amazing enlarger for B&W small-format negatives. All of my very best 1980's B&W images I printed on a IIc.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds awesome, Derrel!   Would love to see some more of your work from that period, btw.   :mrgreen:

Sharon I think you're right - if you can get the enlarger head high enough you can work on larger formats, it can work, but you need to make sure there's no light fall-off with the easel.   A good lens is a must, which means the enlarger has to accommodate the right size lens AND the right negative carrier.   

All that said, I'm one of those who plods along with the "correct" equipment and am in awe of people who are creative enough to find perfectly good workarounds.


----------



## Photogal99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes I have two 4x5 pinhole cameras that take sheet film. Ive not used them as ive needed to be set up with my darkroom and enlarger. Which models of Beseler would you say are good models for such?  Up to 2k please. Thanks


----------



## Photogal99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Many thanks for that tip.  Ill start doing web searches to learn about it and begin web search for one for sale!


----------



## Photogal99 (Dec 18, 2013)

I appreciate tour rec too. Especially that u currently have used it. What aspects of it do you like and consider to be its advantages?  And i like that it dies 4x5 as that is a must. Thanks!


----------



## Photogal99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good advice. Directly seeing or having another document it being whole are things I must remember. Ive seen several on ebay but their quality have been suspect at best. If anyone hears and knows of a quality one let me know!


----------



## Photogal99 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like i need to go visit the University. I need to learn the right lenses!  Is there a book out there which i can learn about which lenses are desirable?  I have a large room i can put the big enlarger and my husband is great on fabrication and says he can make me an extra large base(s) to change if needed so i can print large prints up to a 24x30 when I might need later. Just have to find the right enlarger and if needed find the right lens(es) too. Im willing to wait to find the right stuff. I appreciate everyone who is advising. It really helps !


----------



## pyusmc66 (Jan 8, 2014)

I could not agree more with Amolitor. There are quite a few 23CII on ebay for various $$$ depending on the condition. You can buy one new at B&H and Adorama for less than a K, but I would spend my money on a couple of good APO lenses and get a used enlarger. They are simple and there is not much that can go wrong short of dropping them out of a 3rd floor walk-up window. Good luck.


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 8, 2014)

I think (check to be sure) you need a 50mm enlarging lens for 35mm and an 80mm lens for med. format.


----------



## Helen B (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree with Derrell. No question (apart from the format issue, but I suggest getting more than one enlarger if you can).

The type of head hasn't been  discussed much. When I had the space available at home I had four enlargers: a Chromega for colour up to 4x5 and three condenser enlargers for B&W, one for each of the three general formats (4x5, medium format to 6x9 which I used a lot, and 35 mm). That way I never had to switch condensers, I only had to adjust the lamp focus on the medium format enlarger when I switched from a 105 mm lens for 6x9 to an 80 mm lens for 6x6.

That's why I would suggest getting at least two enlargers: the Focomat for everything up to medium format and a diffusion / mixing box type of colour or multigrade enlarger for 4x5. It is no big deal to use multigrade filters above the condensers in a 35 mm or medium format enlarger (better than below-the-lens filters) but for 4x5 the convenience of a multigrade or colour head is probably worth having because the advantages of a condenser head are slight for 4x5, at least from my experience. The filter issue only matters if you will be using multigrade paper, of course.

Summary: get two enlargers if you can, but if you have to stick with one then make it the a colour or multigrade 4x5 enlarger like a Chromega.

Common lens focal lengths:
for 35 mm - either 40 mm wide angle (for larger enlargements with same head height) or 50 mm (most common)
for small end of medium format - 63 mm, 75 mm or 80 mm
for 6x9 - 105 mm
for 4x5 - 150 mm
For optimum quality you can select the lens based on enlargement. There are different lenses for different enlargement ranges. Google for data charts before selecting a lens.)


----------



## HurleyPhoto (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you close to Memphis? I have several enlargers, one of which is the Beseler 23c II that has been mentioned. It was my favorite and my go to enlarger that probably was used on 90% plus of my work. One is a Nikor and not sure what the others are since I rarely used them. Many lenses....believe 35, 50, 70, 80 and 135 if I'm not mistaken. About 75% sure of those. It's been a while(2006), since I have used the darkroom. I am a retired photographer of about 28 years. Also two Beseler 16 table top processors and one dryer and a Fuji FA720(pp1270). The Fuji is a large floor model like you used to see at Wal-marts and other photo labs. Don't really want to get rid of it but have faced the fact that I will never use this equipment again. So I would be willing to sell it at very reasonable price(s). If you are interested...let me know and I will give you contact information.

Dennis


----------



## pyusmc66 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wyogirl is correct. You can use a 75MM for 645 120 film (2-1/4 x 2-!/4), but the 80 goes al the way up to 6X9CM
Regards


----------



## HurleyPhoto (Jan 11, 2014)

Got your message and tried to reply but it said you are not receiving messages. If you can change your settings or give me a way of getting with you we can go from there.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm still very happy with my pair of aging Omega D2's. They aren't fancy, but they are solid
I have a Schneider 80 and 150mm and a EL-Nikkor 50mm which covers all my needs.
Unlike Andrew, I also owned a Bessler 45XL which I didn't care for. Darn shame. I couldn't give the Bessler away and it went out in the trash. I even advertised in our local free paper. Not a nibble


----------

